# What's your cell phone?



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

Thats my baby! The Motorola E398:


----------



## toropcheh (May 2, 2005)

I LOVE my phone... :-D Motorola v400


----------



## Krystle (May 2, 2005)

Right now...I have an old school Nokia 3390 :lol  But as soon as TMobile introduces the Motorola V330, I am getting that


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

Mycell phone is Boost Mobile I 205.


----------



## jasper17 (May 2, 2005)

I have a Samsung C225 - my husband picked it out and it works fine for me since I don't use it much =)


----------



## nphernetton (May 2, 2005)

I have the motorola v220, it was free with my plan...


----------



## melozburngr (May 2, 2005)

LG LX5450 Camera Phone.. it rocks.


----------



## suprchck (May 2, 2005)

Motorola V710


----------



## Paola H. (May 2, 2005)

I've got a siemens m55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!!


----------



## doc (May 2, 2005)

I have recently bought  Samsung D 500 and i'm lovin it


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2005)

i have a motorola v300. t-mobile. its ok.


----------



## spyderfly10 (May 3, 2005)

samsung v205.. what an oldie hehe ol matrix reloaded days..


----------



## Alexa (May 3, 2005)

Samsung SGH-X427M






its hawt.


----------



## Janice (May 3, 2005)

Sony Ericsson T637


----------



## Onederland (May 3, 2005)

Its pink.

I took the picture to show one of my friends my obsession with pink. Silly thing is, this doesn't include my pink clothes or pens or folders or pins...

I have 4 different shades of pink Polo's
I have a pair of pink Pants
I have a pink iPod
I have a pink phone.
I have a pink binder
I have pink floral pins
I ONLY write in pink pen.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

@ onenederland: I have the same obsession....last week I bought a pen with a gorgeous oink...you can see it on my Face chart thread...but I hardly use it b/c the one site has a feather like tip...but its a hot colour though!
I even have a pink carpet...


----------



## notevenjail (May 3, 2005)

I never use it, but Ericsson t68i

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=881


----------



## OsaAmorosa (May 3, 2005)

mine is this one: i love it beacause its simple to use and its always closed,so it can be locked and not made phone calls it self...the other ones i always forgot to locked them ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
siemens cf62


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

i got the new motorola razr but didn't like it.. exchanged it for a nokia 3120. simple but so cute =)  onederland i'm right there with u with the pink obsession!!!


----------



## orodwen (May 3, 2005)

if this image loads then here's mine.  i have a different stencil on the back of mine but that's the colour i'm currently using on my 3220.


----------



## amy (May 3, 2005)




----------



## souraznhunnie (May 17, 2005)

Samsung P777 Slider Camera Phone....LOVING IT!


----------



## RRRose (May 17, 2005)

LG 6100...





I love it because there's a little cover that covers the lens of the camera..that's the main reason I wanted this phone.  I buy a new phone every year. =x


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 4, 2005)

I just got a Motorola V710 and Im still salivating over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its my first non-hand me down and Im infatuated with the bluetooth, speakerphone and all the other awesome little functions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus I only paid $9 for a $400 phone ar...


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jun 4, 2005)

That's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a Motorola i730.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm trading in my old Samsung for the Motorola Razr3. It's HOT.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 5, 2005)

I've got the LG C3300


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_Samsung SGH-X427M






its hawt._

 
That's the one I have!


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 5, 2005)

It's simple and fairly small - I already have a digital camera, so as long as I can talk and send text messages, I'm good to go.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 5, 2005)

here's my telephono


----------



## Alexa (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_That's the one I have!_

 
twins!!


----------



## VoteForPedro (Jun 6, 2005)

Sanyo PM-8200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my baby.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 8, 2005)

i have a Sidekick II and i have swarovski on it. but my swarovski stones are pink, fuchsia, baby pink and white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have the same design i got it done at www.nycpeach.com

they do a excellent job! but it will cost you 400$ to get it done, they also do iPods there too! ( my ipod is a cute blue and green sparkle now )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i used to have a Nokia 3650,  but i outgrew it and needed something with more applications like a PDA - the only thing i miss is my ringtone collection i had around 40 that i downloaded or made myself - with the Sidekick the cool thing is i can browze the web, chat on AIM - do tons of shit and the only bad thing is i can only save 10 ringtones ;/ owell! its worth it!


----------



## Onederland (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_





i have a Sidekick II and i have swarovski on it. but my swarovski stones are pink, fuchsia, baby pink and white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have the same design i got it done at www.nycpeach.com

they do a excellent job! but it will cost you 400$ to get it done, they also do iPods there too! ( my ipod is a cute blue and green sparkle now )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i used to have a Nokia 3650,  but i outgrew it and needed something with more applications like a PDA - the only thing i miss is my ringtone collection i had around 40 that i downloaded or made myself - with the Sidekick the cool thing is i can browze the web, chat on AIM - do tons of shit and the only bad thing is i can only save 10 ringtones ;/ owell! its worth it!_

 
I TOTALLY I WANT THAT!!!!


----------



## makeuplover (Jun 8, 2005)

Lo-Fi_Thriller said:
			
		

> i found a site that sells bling for phones but u gotta do to work yourself  and it cost less
> http://www.shopintuition.com/product...Kit/index.html
> 
> http://www.shopintuition.com/product...Kit/index.html
> ...


----------



## makeuplover (Jun 8, 2005)

heres my phone pretty boring..Motorola C650


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 8, 2005)

I've got a Motorolla V6000


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_
I TOTALLY I WANT THAT!!!!_

 
its totally worth it darhling!


----------



## jess (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a really old Nokia - the only thing I like about it is that I can listen to fm radio and no matter how much I drop this thing it doesn't matter as it has no value!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2006)

I adore Nokias! They are tough to break with great reception... and this is my phone because I wanted something different (white).


----------



## Alexa (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I adore Nokias! They are tough to break with great reception... and this is my phone because I wanted something different (white). 





_

 
that is gorgeous. *stares at it*


----------



## x.els.x (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_if this image loads then here's mine.  i have a different stencil on the back of mine but that's the colour i'm currently using on my 3220.






_

 
hahaha i have that mobile too!
its annoying cause the camera is soooo small and you cant zoom in!
but lucky i have 2 phones..
my other one is a LG U8360..( in australia they have wayyyy different things to all of you lol)


----------



## user2 (Feb 25, 2006)

You know my new cell phone already:


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 25, 2006)

Verizon Samsung A970


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 25, 2006)

Motorola ROKR...I love it!  New Cell phone and an ipod...although now they have the RAZR with an ipod....should have waited!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 25, 2006)

i have an lg5200 and i <3 it.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the RAZR but I wanna sell it to get the SLVR.  I absolutely hate flip phones but Sprint didn't have any good phones/non flip phones at the time, so I went ahead and bought the RAZR...it's not a bad phone at all, but I really do like non-flip phones.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ours is black. This is a great phone! It does everything.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the pink motarola V3 razr but I might sell it cause i'm not that keen on it.
I've had it a couple of months only bought it cause it was pink but barely used it.
Much prefer my samsung


----------



## Grace (Feb 26, 2006)

i have the samsung a880. i love my phone. i work at sprint and had a crappy free phone that they sent me and so when i saw this baby, i knew i had to have it. it's lavender with pink keys....so cute.


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 26, 2006)

My phone - Sony Ericsson z520a:


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Feb 26, 2006)

Blackberry 7100g...I love it!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 26, 2006)

I have three, but mainly use the razr.. the others are the V220 and V400 I think.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine's a Nokia 7270. I can't wait to change it.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I havent seen ANYONE with my phone besides me and the people on one tree hill (LOL). Its a bitchin phone. I want a sidekick though.

It looks so bulky here but its so cool :


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

holy. sorry the pictures are so big!!


----------



## 1dmbfan (Feb 26, 2006)

I just got it yesterday!! I'm in love with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The voice activation text messaging is the greatest thing ever!


----------



## 1dmbfan (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_holy. sorry the pictures are so big!!_

 
oops, the post above is in reply to your post.


----------

